# Enzo Fernandez



## 7AlePato7 (10 Agosto 2022)

Non so se qualcuno ha avuto modo di vedere Enzo in azione col Benfica, ma ha avuto un impatto devastante... 3 gol in 3 partite, giocando da veterano. Avevo caldeggiato il suo acquisto, abbiamo perso tempo appresso a quel beota di Sanches.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Agosto 2022)




----------



## Antokkmilan (10 Agosto 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Non so se qualcuno ha avuto modo di vedere Enzo in azione col Benfica, ma ha avuto un impatto devastante... 3 gol in 3 partite, giocando da veterano. Avevo caldeggiato il suo acquisto, abbiamo perso tempo appresso a quel beota di Sanches.


Fortissimo


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (10 Agosto 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Non so se qualcuno ha avuto modo di vedere Enzo in azione col Benfica, ma ha avuto un impatto devastante... 3 gol in 3 partite, giocando da veterano. Avevo caldeggiato il suo acquisto, abbiamo perso tempo appresso a quel beota di Sanches.



Giocatore potenzialmente molto forte, ci abbiamo sperato in diversi su un suo arrivo. Io spero sappiano quello che fanno, serve dannatamente un CC di livello e tra 3 giorni inizia il campionato. Pazzesco


----------



## Pit96 (10 Agosto 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Non so se qualcuno ha avuto modo di vedere Enzo in azione col Benfica, ma ha avuto un impatto devastante... 3 gol in 3 partite, giocando da veterano. Avevo caldeggiato il suo acquisto, abbiamo perso tempo appresso a quel beota di Sanches.


Questo lo rivendono al doppio se non al triplo. 
Ricordiamo che era il piano B di Sanches. 
Ora a che piano siamo arrivati? D? E? F?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Agosto 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Giocatore potenzialmente molto forte, ci abbiamo sperato in diversi su un suo arrivo. Io spero sappiano quello che fanno, serve dannatamente un CC di livello e tra 3 giorni inizia il campionato. Pazzesco


Il fatto è che Enzo è un centrocampista tecnico a cifre comunque contenute... sono 10 di base fissa, più 8 di bonus, un costo di cartellino abbordabile e ingaggio più che fattibile. A quelle cifre sarebbe stato un affare, non è facile trovare un giocatore del genere a quei costi. Rischiamo di spenderne 10 quasi per Onyedika, che comunque ha una cifra tecnica parecchio inferiore a Enzo.


----------



## Dexter (10 Agosto 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Non so se qualcuno ha avuto modo di vedere Enzo in azione col Benfica, ma ha avuto un impatto devastante... 3 gol in 3 partite, giocando da veterano. Avevo caldeggiato il suo acquisto, abbiamo perso tempo appresso a quel beota di Sanches.


Ti spiego anche perché sarà subito stata abbandonata la pista: in genere i procuratori sudamericani chiedono -addirittura- 2-3-4 milioni in commissioni, cifre mastodontiche. Una roba che potrebbe piegare di quasi 10° qualsiasi schiena perfettamente perpendicolare al pavimento.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (10 Agosto 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Il fatto è che Enzo è un centrocampista tecnico a cifre comunque contenute... sono 10 di base fissa, più 8 di bonus, un costo di cartellino abbordabile e ingaggio più che fattibile. A quelle cifre sarebbe stato un affare, non è facile trovare un giocatore del genere a quei costi. Rischiamo di spenderne 10 quasi per Onyedika, che comunque ha una cifra tecnica parecchio inferiore a Enzo.



esatto, Enzo lo preferivo addirittura a Renato, perchè quest'ultimo è sempre rotto, uno che ti fa 1500 minuti di campionato per tre anni di fila non è il massimo. A propostio, hai visto Onyedika in quel Benfica - Midylland?


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Agosto 2022)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Questo lo rivendono al doppio se non al triplo.
> Ricordiamo che era il piano B di Sanches.
> Ora a che piano siamo arrivati? D? E? F?


C.... di condor.
Come i giorni che aspettiamo per svolazzare .

Dopo l'estenuante trattativa per il rinnovo di maldini e massara e il parto cdk chi ha forza di seguirli?
Io mi sono arreso.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Agosto 2022)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Questo lo rivendono al doppio se non al triplo.
> Ricordiamo che era il piano B di Sanches.
> Ora a che piano siamo arrivati? D? E? F?


Enzo era il piano B di Sanches, il problema è che adesso gli altri piani hanno altre caratteristiche, sono centrocampisti di rottura... non capisco questo cambio di orientamento.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Agosto 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> esatto, Enzo lo preferivo addirittura a Renato, perchè quest'ultimo è sempre rotto, uno che ti fa 1500 minuti di campionato per tre anni di fila non è il massimo. A propostio, hai visto Onyedika in quel Benfica - Midylland?


No, ho visto solo gli highlights... ho però visto un video dove presentavano in modo abbastanza approfondito le caratteristiche di questo Onyedika, anche come statistiche nell'arco della stagione. Ha buonissime stats in termini di duelli vinti, anche aerei e, cosa curiosa, 2 dribbling a partita... quindi all'occorrenza sa anche disimpegnarsi bene in quel fondamentale... è un giocatore anche verticale, capace di andare via in percussione. Copre zone di campo piuttosto ampie e aggredisce alto il portatore di palla, se vedi la sua heatmap è in buona parte rossa. Per me farà bene da noi, sarebbe un innesto intelligente. Certo Enzo avrebbe avuto tutt'altra qualità.


----------



## marcus1577 (10 Agosto 2022)

Enzo non era nessun piano b-c-d di nessuno 
Maldini sapeva di non poter arrivare a sanchez quindi di cosa parliamo?
Parliamo del fatto che soldi per la detentrice del titolo non c"è ne sono e la chiudiamo qui .
Budget da neopromossa serie c.
Fantastichiamo su giocatori che non abbiamo mai trattato pk come ripeto siamo con le pezze al c. 
Per fortuna quest'anno con dolore non spenderò un euro per tirkiott.
Ma sempre forza milan


----------



## sunburn (10 Agosto 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> No, ho visto solo gli highlights... ho però visto un video dove presentavano in modo abbastanza approfondito le caratteristiche di questo Onyedika, anche come statistiche nell'arco della stagione. Ha buonissime stats in termini di duelli vinti, anche aerei e, cosa curiosa, 2 dribbling a partita... quindi all'occorrenza sa anche disimpegnarsi bene in quel fondamentale... è un giocatore anche verticale, capace di andare via in percussione. Copre zone di campo piuttosto ampie e aggredisce alto il portatore di palla, se vedi la sua heatmap è in buona parte rossa. Per me farà bene da noi, sarebbe un innesto intelligente. Certo Enzo avrebbe avuto tutt'altra qualità.


Hanno davvero fatto tutte ‘ste analisi per uno con una trentina di presenze nel massimo campionato danese?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Agosto 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Hanno davvero fatto tutte ‘ste analisi per uno con una trentina di presenze nel massimo campionato danese?


L'analisi è stata fatta da uno che fa scouting di professione... le caratteristiche del giocatore emergono, poi che sia da testare nel campionato italiano è un altro paio di maniche.


----------



## sacchino (10 Agosto 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Il fatto è che Enzo è un centrocampista tecnico a cifre comunque contenute... sono 10 di base fissa, più 8 di bonus, un costo di cartellino abbordabile e ingaggio più che fattibile. A quelle cifre sarebbe stato un affare, non è facile trovare un giocatore del genere a quei costi. Rischiamo di spenderne 10 quasi per Onyedika, che comunque ha una cifra tecnica parecchio inferiore a Enzo.


Nel calcio ci sono dinamiche incomprensibili, a noi avrebbero chiesto 50 milioni, la maggior parte dei sudamericani che sbarca in europa va a svernare in portogallo per qualche milione di euro e poi rivenduto alle big per cifre astronomiche.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Agosto 2022)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Nel calcio ci sono dinamiche incomprensibili, *a noi avrebbero chiesto 50 milioni*, la maggior parte dei sudamericani che sbarca in europa va a svernare in portogallo per qualche milione di euro e poi rivenduto alle big per cifre astronomiche.


Ma non è vero... Julian Alvarez è stato venduto sempre dal River a 18 milioni al City... Enzo non è arrivato al Milan, ma non stiamo sempre a dare giustificazioni alla dirigenza e alla proprietà. Ci siamo mossi in ritardo, secondo la stampa il giocatore voleva il Milan e siamo rimasti appresso a Sanches.


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Agosto 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Enzo era il piano B di Sanches, il problema è che adesso gli altri piani hanno altre caratteristiche, sono centrocampisti di rottura... non capisco questo cambio di orientamento.


siamo sempre al piano G

come gratis.


----------



## ROQ (11 Agosto 2022)

Sembra fortissimo... Alcaraz sembrava essere ancora più completo (gioco aereo e più fisico potenziale)


----------



## Antokkmilan (11 Agosto 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ma non è vero... Julian Alvarez è stato venduto sempre dal River a 18 milioni al City... Enzo non è arrivato al Milan, ma non stiamo sempre a dare giustificazioni alla dirigenza e alla proprietà. Ci siamo mossi in ritardo, secondo la stampa il giocatore voleva il Milan e siamo rimasti appresso a Sanches.


7alePato7: sono le commissioni…18 milioni si, ma aggiungici 10-15 milioni per le commissioni più o meno funziona così


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Agosto 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> 7alePato7: sono le commissioni…18 milioni si, ma aggiungici 10-15 milioni per le commissioni più o meno funziona così


Ma no... mica le commissioni sono il doppio del valore del cartellino eh... potranno essere un paio di milioni su per giù. Non è che stiamo parlando di Neymar.
Che poi il cartellino è 10 milioni al momento, non 18. 8 sono i bonus e non è detto che li prenderanno tutti... il costo da ammmortizzare per il cartellino è di 10 milioni.


----------



## Dexter (11 Agosto 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ma no... mica le commissioni sono il doppio del valore del cartellino eh... potranno essere un paio di milioni su per giù. Non è che stiamo parlando di Neymar.
> Che poi il cartellino è 10 milioni al momento, non 18. 8 sono i bonus e non è detto che li prenderanno tutti... il costo da ammmortizzare per il cartellino è di 10 milioni.


L'avevo detto io che era tutto un problema di commissioni


----------

